
Show HN: Open-sourcing my rejected iOS app, In-Stock - aabalkan
http://alpblog.heroku.com/in-stock/
======
coob
This is why you should read the App review guidelines [1] before you start.
It's right there in black and white:

 _12.1 Apps that scrape any information from Apple sites (for example from
apple.com, iTunes Store, App Store, iTunes Connect, Apple Developer Programs,
etc.) or create rankings using content from Apple sites and services will be
rejected_

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/appstore/guidelines.html](https://developer.apple.com/appstore/guidelines.html)

------
captainmuon
Nice! I've been thinking, if there were more open-source apps for iOS, then
the developer account could become the new (albeit pricey) jailbreak.

Maybe someone could even build a nice installer or wrapper around Xcode so
that non-technical people can install such apps (and pretend to the phone they
were developing them).

(Disclaimer: I'm more familiar with Android than with iOS development, don't
know for sure this would work)

~~~
chrisballinger
Unfortunately you still aren't able to use your own hardware how you'd like on
iOS, even with a developer account. Certain private APIs (like the VPN one)[1]
require an "Entitlements" file linked to a provisioning profile that is
difficult or impossible to forge.

1\. [https://github.com/chrisballinger/openvpn-server-
ios#openvpn...](https://github.com/chrisballinger/openvpn-server-ios#openvpn-
server-ios)

------
rajbala
"I'm a software engineer @ Microsoft's cloud computing service, Windows
Azure."

Props to Ahmet for being open about building products and using tools from
competitors rather than denying they exist.

~~~
coob
…iMessage hosts content on Azure.

~~~
rajbala
True. Apple uses a number of cloud services including Azure, AWS, etc.

~~~
batuhanicoz
I've heard Apple using Azure but never heard of their use of AWS. How come
this isn't advertised on AWS's or Azure's related page(s)[1]?

[1] Case study pages can be an example for "related page(s)" for AWS:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/) for Azure:
[http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/overview/case-
studies/arch...](http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/overview/case-
studies/archive/)

But "for some reason" I can't think Apple sharing their experience with a
platform online. It's not in their DNA, I think.

~~~
coob
Because Apple's agreements with these companies will include a clause stating
that they cannot publicly acknowledge they supply Apple.

------
newrenowhore
I feel like Apple's rejection of this app / DMCA shutdown of apple-tracker
supports its brilliantly annoying marketing - scarcity creates mystery. The
fact that you might not be able to get it makes you want it more; not knowing
what iPhones they have in stock adds a weird level of excitement to the
process of purchasing one.

Apple could make this app in a second, but they don't because they want you to
wonder, they want you to fret, and they want to make it that much more
satisfying when you actually get it.

------
CSDude
This is why HN should also display subdomains in submissions. This is a blog
of a random guy, which redirects to another domain, but gets most of the
attention because of heroku.com at the end. There are many apps being rejected
by Apple each day because of violating their ToS, and I fail to see why this
story would be more relevant than others.

~~~
batuhanicoz
It's a bit different rejection story from the most (but certainly not
different from all), that difference being Ahmet open-sourced his app, rather
then just whining about rejection and burying the code.

And, IMHO, if it wasn't relevant to the community, they wouldn't up-voted it
to the homepage.

Also, I agree HN should show subdomains for this kind[1] of sites.

[1] This kind being websites offering subdomains for user-genarated content
that is not related to the company which owns the domain.

------
whalesalad
Have you tried writing your own very thin wrapper for scraping Apple instead
of doing it directly inside of the actual application?

I like the app... It's clean and simple. I had this problem the other night. I
wanted to see stock of phones and unless you begin the process of upgrading
your line, you can't do that on mobile.

Anyway, seems like there might be a creative solution here if you run your own
lightweight proxy-like API so that on the surface it appears like you're not
scraping Apple. It also opens the door for repeating the experience of your
native app as a mobile friendly website.

~~~
aabalkan
They asked me how I find out exactly how many iPhones left in a Store and I
tell them I am using their AJAX call on mobile clients.

Even though I create a proxy, they had to validate how accurate my data is and
how I get it. So building a proxy won't help either I suppose. See other
comments here regarding a DCMA takedown happened yesterday for a website
launched very recently doing the same thing. This is just scary.

------
yanivs
Well, if you think there's a demand for it just do a mobile html version. It's
not a super complicated app to implement with html.

~~~
aabalkan
Not at all, but I won't be doing it I guess. If you'd like to pick this up,
logic is out there. It has a bit of manual work for getting SKU numbers of
products but I'm pretty sure it is doable.

------
batuhanicoz
Although it's not much of a use for me since I'm not in the U.S., looks nice,
polished, dead-simple. Ability to open store locations in Google Maps (in
addition to stock Maps.app) and remembering last chosen items are nice
features too. Too bad Apple is not very open to this kind of things.

By the way, does Apple's official Apple Store application has this feature?

------
jyap
On a related note, Apple also sent a DMCA take down notice to a site which did
something similar for iPhone 5S availability:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6680716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6680716)

Site in question: [http://www.apple-tracker.com](http://www.apple-tracker.com)

~~~
aabalkan
Wow, that's big. Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't know what could be the
potential consequences of releasing this app. Apple really does not care if
you are making things easier for people as well as them.

------
cygwin98
Nice app. It reminds me of [http://www.refurb.me](http://www.refurb.me), which
is to track the stock of refurbished Apple devices.

